
Mozilla Tests VPN-Like Firefox Private Network for Firefox Browsers - evilksandr
https://www.pcworld.com/article/3438145/mozilla-tests-vpn-like-firefox-private-network-for-firefox-browsers.html
======
Snawoot
Here is standalone client for Firefox Private Network:
[https://github.com/Snawoot/firefox-secure-
proxy](https://github.com/Snawoot/firefox-secure-proxy)

Also works outside US.

